# HELP>sick kid!



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

I know this is more for alternative/natural cures, and not for diagnoses......but I am desperate for some advice/ideas. My son has what for now I am calling "Tuesday and Thursday disease"! A month ago, I took him in for a rash (showed up on a Thurs) that looked like poison ivy everywhere, but I knew it wasn't, and it was centered around his joints. They said it was "viral" which means they don't really know what it was. Well, the next week (on Tues), he wakes up at 5 am vomitting (very violently,like stomach bug). Vomitting and diarrhea go on for 2 hrs or so, I call Dr, he says it's the tail end of "that virus". He eats fine, plays fine, etc until that Thurs morn at 6 am.....diarrhea first, then vomitting. Again, pretty violent for 1-2 hrs, nothing again for almost 2 wks. I thought, maye viral, maybe he ate something (we had roast that Mon nite, and the leftover from it that Wed nite). This past Tuesday, he wakes up again vomitting (no diarrhea, though). So violent, that he bursts blood vessels all over his face, he is white as a ghost, and can hardly hold himself up after 2 hrs of it. Take him back to Dr, they are at a total loss, he hasn't lost weight so they don't think it's a parasite, doesn't sound like salmonella (I asked b/c we raise chickens), we don't see a trend to indicate food allergy yet, they want me to go to a gastro. Can't get a gastro appt till mid May. This morning, he woke up at 5 am w/ diarrhea, but no vomitting. I am VERY frustrated at not having ANY idea what could be going on. I know it's a shot in the dark, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to hear some ideas that maybe I haven't thought of. I am considered taking him back to his Dr to get some bloodwork before I can go to gastro. I don't want to put him through more than I have to, but he can't keep going like this! It's so strange to me that it is so sporadic, and ONLY happens in the early morning.......like morning sickness for a 6 yr old boy!!!lol. anyways, I'm keeping a log of what he eats, when he complains about his stomach hurting, and when he gets sick. I've just about ruled out food allergy, but maybe lactose intolerance (though he drinks milk for brkfst and doesnt ever get sick in the daytime). I've even thought about gluten intolerance; a friend said it perfectly described plasma cell gastritis (?) as described in Merck manual. Well, ANY advice would help, thanks!

tired mama


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

"I'm keeping a log of what he eats, when he complains about his stomach hurting, and when he gets sick. I've just about ruled out food allergy, but maybe lactose intolerance (though he drinks milk for brkfst and doesnt ever get sick in the daytime). "

YES! And, when he gets home from school, ask him what he ate for your food log: It would not be lacotse intellerance but it could be a food allergy to a school item!


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

Just a thought, could he have been bitten by a mosquito or tick? The symptoms suggest a viral infection, West Nile?


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you SO much....

about food allergies....luckily he is homeschooled so I am aware of everything he eats. Plus, he'd be missing alot of school if he weren't!! I'm also glad to hear someone else nix the lactose intolerance.

about West Nile...never thought of it, but I am going to do some checking. We live on 5 acres (about 1/2 woods) in GA, so ticks and mosquitoes are pretty common. Thanks for the lead!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Kids can get "morning sickness" but that tends to be from not eating enough the night before and wouldn't be diarrhea. 

Not all food issues show up imediately.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

In your shoes, I'd be taking that child to the nearest hospital whenever he has one of these episodes (and every time until somebody sits up and listens!). Let them see for themselves what the poor kid is suffering! At the very least, I'd be changing doctors quicksmart - the one you have at the moment doesn't seem to be showing any interest at all. 

Whatever the cause, it needs investigating thoroughly. I wonder how much longer he can go on like this? Give him a hug from me. 

Meantime, see if you can get some slippery elm. The powdered inner bark is used for digestive disorders, gastritis, stomach ulcers and colitis. You will need to consult a qualified herbalist for the correct dosage for your child, but it is a valuable herb in such cases, and I haven't heard of any contraindications or other problems. It helps to regulate the intestinal flora, and is often the only thing that can be 'kept down' when nothing else will. 

It is highly nutritional and sustaining and being easily assimilated when nothing else can be tolerated. It can be added to tea, smoothies, beverages, or given as a paste with water, cinnamon and lemon juice added, much like a porridge. 

The usual *ADULT* dosage is as follows: Use 1 part of the powdered bark to 8 parts of water. Mix the powder in a little water initially to ensure it will mix. Bring to the boil and simmer gently for l0-l5 minutes. Drink 1/2 cup three times a day.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, it's getting pretty darn stressful......tonight he wouldn't eat dinner and he's holding his stomach telling me it hurts. First time that has happened in the evening. B/c of insurance, I can't take him to the hospital if the Dr is open, when I took him to the Dr, they want him to see a specialist, but they can't see us for 2 weeks. All the red tape doesn't really care about my sick kid!! Someone told me if I will just wait till the Dr office closes, I can take him to ER and they will run all the tests he needs and usually be able to get you an appointment with a specialist sooner. I worry about all the other things he could get in a hospital ER, but it may be worth it. I also hate to "work the system", but what do you do when they aren't helping??? Well, I'm going to talk to DH about it in just a few, we may just do that tonight. I think he is getting scared to eat or sleep, and what can I say.....I would be too. Lots of prayer, please.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I have really bad time w/ allergies and the drainage makes me sick in the morning until I even out. Sometimes takes until almost noon. Drainage can also give the digestive tract fits.

Does he do anything different on Tues or thurs?. Work w/ a group or get taught by a different person on those days? My oldest can get physical symptoms when he is distressed.

Is the sickness only on Tues or Thurs? Could there be something bothering him socially? Emotions can give real physical symptoms to anyone. 

Could be really off base but anything going on for a month is more than just a virus and can't be blown off by Drs. the fact that it is only on certain days would seem like it is not pathnogenic.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree, Okiemom...don't see how something pathogenic could be so "scheduled". Except for the food allergy bit, b/c I have a rotating menu plan (we eat the same thing for dinner every Tues, same thing every Thurs.; but not the same thing on Tues & Thurs). I'm looking for a common thread there, but can't seem to find it. Anyways, b/w doctors and insurance, it seems my only option now is to wait on the specialist appt or take him to ER, which hasn't been worth it since he hasn't been sick since yesterday AM. I think I am just going to keep on with the food log b/c allergies are the only thing that makes sense. And the drainage thing, b/c he has had problems with that before, but not quite so much vomitting, so I'm not so sure. Don't think it is a stressor b/c he is homeschooled and his only extra-curr activity now is 4H twice a month. Nothing common about Tuesday or Thursday. Anyways, if he starts up again we will take him ER at our local children's hospital. For now, he has been playing all day and eating like normal, at this very moment, he is helping his dad change oil in the car. Lord willing, it could have been a fluke!?! Keep praying for him,though, as well as wisdom on my part.
Culpeper....definitely going to get some slippery elm. They gave me fenergan (sp?) suppositories for him, but how UNNATURAL is that???? I would feel much better doing something natural esp with it being stomach problems!! We have a good herb shop here and the lady who runs it is wonderful so I will check with her on dosage. I read another thread on here about vertigo, which I suffer from as well.........Do you think slippery elm would help that?
Oh, and heelpin........don't think it's West Nile, they said it would be more consistent than sporadic and probably not last this long w/out getting worse. If he does get sick again and we end up in ER, I will ask them to test, though.
Thank you all for your concern, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I think Celiac Disease can present with a rash that centers around the joints. I think I would be tempted to follow a gluten free diet for him until you can see a specialist.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

We are going through a similar experience. My daughter would vomit and have diarrhea only during 10pm-2am three nights a week. We have been to several dr's and just this week went to a childrens GI clinic. They do not take you seriously unless your child is loosing weight. (we waited 90 days for an appointment at Childrens Mercy Hospital GI clinic) Going to the ER did nothing for us, we took her several times. We know she is allergic to yellow 5 dye and intolerant to high frutose corn syrup. They tested her for chrones disease and celiac disease. They have tested her for parasites several times but nothing shows up. The specialist has done blood tests, x-rays and more stool samples....we'll see what he thinks it is. It is so upsetting when you can't figure out what it is. Hopefully you will find out faster than us....our daughter has been sick on and off since November. I'll remember you all in my prayers.

Holly


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

holleegee, not that I am glad to hear anyone else going through this, but it is somewhat comforting. I know what you mean, the first thing the Dr did was point out that he is not losing weight. Well, that's b/c after so much vomiting, you give up on liquid diets and let them eat whatever, especially when I pretty much know that he's not going to be sick after 11 am or any day but Tues and Thurs!!! It's also aggravating cuz alot my friends are acting like I'm just not pushing hard enough for answers or diagnoses. There are so many things and so little answers that it is very frustrating. We actually have been dealing w/the diarrhea since last June, sporadic but frequent.......at one point he didn't have a reg bowel movement for almost3 weeks. It was right after we had moved and were on a well, so I had him tested for parasites, and the water tested. We had 3 filters put on our well even though the tests came back OK. But, that is one of the first things I want tested again JIC. I have considered and heard suggestions of blockage, plasma cell gastritis, viruses, stress, celiac, lactose intolerance. It's kinda scary, but the scariest thing is just not knowing and having no control. Do you let the vomitting/diarrhea run it's course or to try to curb it with meds (like Fenergan or Immodium)? I keep questioning everything I do and hope to have some answers soon. We will remember you in our prayers, as well. Keep me updated, please. 

Rachael


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

oh, yeah, to mistletoad........you are the first person to have mentioned celiac to me. In fact, I was researching not long before all this started for my sister in law. Many things rung a bell with it throughout the past month, but I didn't even know about the rash. I think the gluten free might be a good thing to try for awhile and see what happens. This may be a dumb question, though, but do you think that by doing that he will be missing out on anything nutritionally. I'm not an expert on diets and foods, but I got the impression from the research I did before that most foods with gluten aren't terribly healthy anyway? Am I correct? I just don't want to make things worse by fooling with his diet too drastically.
Thanks, Rachael


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

Reading this - I am thinking it must be something food related or activity related that you do the day before he gets sick. I am not sure that I understand you correctly with your menu plan - but if I read this right - to use an example - you have "chicken + rice" on Mondays and "beefstew and noodles" on Wednesdays? Do you use new cookware like a slowcooker, or new pans + pots? A wok? Or BBQ? New herbs or spices for your specialty meals that day? The same ingredients for certain meals if you precook may well cause problems. How do you store your food? New plastic ware in the fridge/freezer? New plates? 

Other than a hidden disease - the only other thing I can come up with would be related to his activity level or exercise? Are you doing special things the day before that you do not do on other days? Go swimming or riding, or walking/hiking? Visiting somewhere and eating a snack there? Taking vitamins or supplements? Having friends coming over or going to daycare? Visiting someone with pets? 

I hope you get this figured out soon, before it causes permanent damages or allergies in him. I can only guess how frustrating and acray this must be for you - I hope this will be alright for you and your family. Are there any other kids at home that go through the same thing? Lmnde


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

lmnde....yes on the menu plan. I haven't used anything new. The two meals are roast beef, mashed potatoes, green beans, applesauce, and corn fritters AND grilled chicken w/ bbq sauce, mashed potatoes, green beans, and we actually did have corn fritters with that one of the times he got sick. The corn fritters is what is sticking out the most, even though he has never had a problem with them before. Potatoes and green beans not a problem cuz we have those with other meals. I also considered Worcestire or something in it....I use it in the marinade for the roast and the BBQ sauce for the chicken. It's just hard to say, cuz I am such a routine, habitual kind of person......we don't ever really do anything different! I know it is possible for them to develop food allergies, but this seems pretty sudden and violent! 
About the activities, I have started to log any activity that is not our regular routine. All of our visiting is on Fri, Sat, and Sun. I try to keep a pretty tight schedule during the week and stay home as much as I can. Pretty much the only time we leave the house Mon thru Thurs is for my daughter's dance lessons (Tues nite), 4H (one Fri/month), and groceries (one Thurs/month). We haven't even had church on Wed in months. And, no, my daughter has been just fine (thankfully!)

Let me know if anyone sees a common thread anwyhere.......we are kinda sticking to the food allergy theory. I don't know alot about allergies, though, so if you guys see a "red flag" that I am missing, please point it out. Again thanks for all the input, it is giving me avenues to check into...........still gotta check out celiac.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

An allergy can develope any time, even if the food is a familiar one.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Its not an herbal remedy but I am dealing with autoimmune issues that are pretty serious right now. I have a combination of lupus, scleroderma and polymiositis. The rash around the joints and pain in the abdomen - nauseau and diarhea sent flags up for me. Read this - I hope it isn't but you need to be informed. As for playing the system - the life of your child is very important - sometimes you have to play the system. I waited on my first RA to figure it - 3 years have passed and now I have lung damage!

http://www.kidshealth.org/parent/medical/arthritis/lupus.html


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

I think it sounds like a food allergy to me. I would put him on a very strict, no dairy, no wheat diet for a while and see if the problem continues. These are the most likely source of the problem, but it might be something else. If you do not get any results from removing dairy and wheat, then I would try other things that he eats on a regular basis until I could determine what the problem is. It might be red food coloring, MSG, or any one of an ENDLESS list of ingredients that people can be sensitive to. To me the symptoms definitely seem like a food-related issue.

donsgal


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

vtfarma.....I checked out the site, and I'm pretty sure that isn't it, he's not displaying any other symptoms that were listed....and he is not in the least fatigued!! I am sorry that it took you so long to be diagnosed, I have heard that is a big factor with lupus. And yes, we have decided that we will have to "work" the system if we are going to get anywhere. We plan to take him if and when he has another "attack". My guess would be Tuesday, 5 am if he's going to have one.....I shouldn't be joking but sometimes all you can do is laugh, ya know?? It's just so strange to me that it is only Tues and Thurs mornings. I've gotten so paranoid, though, that he sleeps w/ me every night. I know DH is ready to have a cure!!!

donsgal........I agree, food allergy is our #1 right now. I took him off dairy almost a week and just started back yesterday morning.....I hate to say it, but I just had to see. He's done fine. I was going to go gluten-free, but everything I read about diagnosing celiac said not to, since that may give a false negative test result. I'm still thinking corn, something in Worcestire, or even too much grease (we are Southern!!!!). Haven't given any of that since last time he was sick. We did have potatoes and green beans with chicken last night, so I think I can rule those out. Tomorrow night I am straying from my menu plan to see if he still gets sick Tues morning. Still keeping a food log, and even if he doesn't get sick again, we are keeping our GI appt and trying to get an allergist appt. 

I am praying that this is some kind of fluke and that it was "viral". I'd like to be able to NOT wake up at 5 am every morn on pins and needles waiting for him to be sick! I do think he has kinda forgotten about it, so that helps and I try not to ask him, "Are you feeling OK?" every time he lies down or something. It's just hard when it's your baby, ya know?? Keep praying and thanks for all the advice. Keep it coming.....I know the Lord is using you all to help preserve my sanity, and even though I don't know you, I am thanking Him for you right now.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Well with the recent new of melamane getting in the human food grain supply it could very well be the corn


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

It does not sound like he is having problems with dairy. 

I am currently going on a gluten free diet. I have two great recipe books from the library. I have been told it takes a month to of not eating gluten to free your system of it. It's not like dairy where you usually see results within hours. 

Also, have you checked him for lymes disease, you did mention ticks. I do know lymes disease reactions do vary. He should have had a noticeable rash around the bitten area. I am still thinking it is food allergies but did want to mention this. 

Other things to look at for food allergies are the ingredients in the canned food or processed food you are cooking with. For example, I have a friend who is allergic to pineapple. Almost all BBQ sauces they have up here have pineapple juice in them. My father is allergic to MSG, most processed foods 10 years ago had MSG. Today it's better, but it's still out there. High fructose corn syrup is in just about everything. Someone in this thread mentioned yellow 5, that is something to consider. I am allergic to Black Mountain Berry KoolAid. I break out in hives everywhere in 10 minutes of having it. It's been 23 years since I've had it, but I'm not taking my chances. 

With food allergies, put him on a very bland diet for a couple of weeks. Rice, bananas, applesauce, and easy to digest foods. Then add one ingredient to his diet every week. When he starts to react, take out the last ingredient for a couple weeks. If he is still reacting after a couple more days, then take out the previous ingredient. This is the less painful way to find out what foods he is allergic to. The more painful way it the allergy test where they inject the skin with samples, wait for a couple hours, and make which ones flare up. 
With your routine menu you have been doing, this will be easier to do. Start with what you know he does not react to for a couple of weeks. To let his system calm down. Then add to it. 

I do understand the frustrations with doctors and working the system. Keep asking questions, doing your own research and bring your findings to the doc, and be persistent. I do wish you luck and keep us posted.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, it must be Tuesday.....cuz he's sick again. We are headed to the ER this time, as soon as he can stop long enough to get to the car. This time I did my entire Monday different, from schedule to food - he didn't even go outside JIC. We even ate two hours earlier, and guess what time I was up? 3:30 am instead of 5:30. I just don't get this. OH, and to complicate further, the rash is back. Prayers, please. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Sounds just like my daughter, we can set a clock to it.

One thing that I forgot to mention was high frutose corn syrup. When my daughter would get diarreah I would give her Gatoraid...this caused more diarreah because of the syrup and dyes. Once we took her off of all artifical dyes and high frutose corn syrup she seems to be better.

I make my daughters lunch for school but she bought her drink. I didn't even think about the juice at school not being 100% juice but it isn't....It has high frutose corn syrup. The days she would buy juice she would be sick that night. 

Look up Osmotic diarrhea, this is what my daughter has. When you eat/drink something that has dye in it (or artificial sweetners...what ever doesn't agree with your system) the body sends water/fluid to the bowels and "flushes" the system. 

Yellow 5 dye allergy/intolerance-If she eats/drinks anything with this dye from that point on nothing digests and at 2:30am she throws up/purges the dye out of her system. Sometimes she has diarrhea also but if she eats the dye in the morning the rest of the food is not digested at all. 

Another thing the doctors at Childrens Mercy told us, if you don't completely empty when you have a bm it can cause diarrhea. The stool will move from the left side to the right side of the bowel very fast and causes diarrhea. They can do a x-ray to see if that is the problem.

One thing the doctors at Childrens Mercy said was when they do the stool samples make sure to get the sample from when they have the "bad" diarrhea. That is when parasites would be active. It can take several stool samples to find parasites because they are "dormant" and then flare up. We have a standing order with the lab for stool samples. (of corse now that we know that she hasn't had the "bad" diarrhea  )

I completely understand how you are feeling. We went camping this weekend and watched EVERYTHING my daughter ate. She ended up sick Saturday night. We spent Sunday washing every blanket in the camper. She can't spend the night at friends, you spend every night "listening" and waiting. It is no fun!

I hope they figure out something at the ER! 

Hugs and prayers!
Holly


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Relapsing fever, a tick borne illness distantly related to Lyme disease, and endemic in the southeast.

Add: here's a link, though the language is a bit thick--

http://www.emedicine.com/emerg/topic590.htm


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, everybody........we finally have some answers that make sense:

holleegee, maybe some of this will help you, too. I canNOT believe you mentioned the corn syrup!! THey think that is part of the problem. Well, first things first....we got to the ER about 6 am, they wanted to know why I was even there if this was a recurring problem and not a "real emergency"!!! Yeah, it didn't get much better than that, although the actual Dr was more polite about it than the not so nice triage nurse! The Dr said take him to his Dr and make a gastro appt. I told him I was waiting on that and concerned in the meantime. Like, holleegee said, they said he wasn't losing weight and vomitting constantly, no big deal. I don't think any of them had children!! So, I leave the ER very dissappointed and $100 down the drain (and I have GOOD insurance!).
I couldn't get hold of my husband, he HAD to go to school today. So, I went with my gut and decided to go sit at the pediatrician's office till they opened and be more agressive about getting some answers. Well, I saw a dr I have never seen (maybe an angel?!?!). She was great. She talked with me for over half an hour w/out seeming rushed, read my food and activities log I've been keeping and we threw ideas back and forth. Well, from the beginning she thought acid reflux, but after I mentioned the corn and she saw what all he had been eating, she seemed very sure he had a corn allergy. She has had similar problems due to corn allergy (angel, anyone?!?) and said that even when she cut out corn, they continued b/c just about EVERYTHING she ate had CORN SYRUP in it. She can't even eat foods w/ baking powder b/c of the corn starch. Anyways, she said she didn't feel like it was acid reflux, anymore, but that there were some components of reflux she believed that were being caused by the allergy upsetting the stomach. She said several times she is not SURE, but she thinks that by treating both, then slowly adding foods back in after several wks, she thinks we can narrow down the food allergy, probably get rid of the reflux completely, and get his stomach and esophagus linings back together. What a ray of hope for us!! She also said that the "black water" diarrhea was blood in his digestive system and it was one the worst signs of allergy. Also, she suspects the rash has more to do w/ allergy than a virus . Don't know if you've heard all this already, holleegee, but here is his treatment in a nutshell. Maybe it will help you, too???

Prevacid - to help reflux and repair the stomach lining (and esophagus, I think?). She was going to do Zantac (milder), but b/c of the black diarrhea, she said Prevacid was the only one that actually healed the lining. Also, I was relieved to hear that she only thinks he will need to take it 2-4 wks and I can control the rest w/ diet (this was a balance of meds and nature that I was comfortable w/)

For the corn allergy - NO corn or corn syrup (she said traces of corn starch OK for now); 

For the reflux - No fried or greasy foods, no cheese (she most store-bought cheese is essentially oil!), no caffeine or carbonated bev, no peppermint (she said even though given for nausea it is a nightmare for reflux sufferers), no citrus or acidic fruit/juice, no tomatoes or eggplant, nothing w/ a high sugar content (even though limited sugar is OK as long as not fructose/corn syrup).

She also gave me a few "helpful" foods for the reflux:
figs, pears, lima beans, and almonds (she said almonds were the best, give him some daily- they neutralize stomach acids!! she also said I could get almond butter in the organic section, that it is practically tasteless, and you can mix it with things like peanut butter to help w/ the stomach acids.

Well, I guess that covers it.........I hope this does it. It certainly can't hurt. Hope it helps you too, holleegee. It may not be the answer or the WHOLE answer, but I feel good to have a start. I am definitely praising God for His answers to prayer today.....now, if I can just get some sleep.......


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

I am so glad you found out something! We figured out the corn syrup thing by doing a food journal. Our family dr thought I was just nuts and I insisted on seeing a specialist. (we had to wait 90 days to see him.) The specialist said that some people lack an enzyme to digest certain foods. 

I am so glad you found a dr that would listen and knew what to look for!
Holly


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

I'm so glad you found some answers and found them quicker than most. I hope and believe they are the right ones too.


----------



## Milkwitch (Nov 11, 2006)

My DD had a lot of problems with sever headaches, vomiting, diarrhea, and mood swings to make me crazy! when she was 6. about 6 months of hell! the short of it was a natureopatic(?) Dr, took one look at her and said she was allergic to 'sodium nitrate" I had no idea what it was!!! it IS in many many foods! it is commonly known as 'salt peter' and is in every thing from pepperoni to ham! anything that has a smoke flavor! Since he did not want me to give her any thing, I figured it was worth a try. The difference was like night and day! She still reacts a bit if she has way too much but for the most part she has grown out of it... but it sure was hard before we found out what it was! 
Good Luck! nothing in the world scarier that your baby sick!!!!


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

We have a child who suffered from "episodes" since age 2 - "episodes" because the dr. wouldn't confirm seizure activity.... wouldn't call his episode what it was - Todd's paralysis!! 

After YeARS of arguing with drs and fighting mainstream medicine over his seizures and the effects of anti-seizure medications, we decided to figure it out ourselves.... we discovered our son is allergic to RED DYE 40; CITRIC ACID (IN ALL FORMS) along with something similar to hypoglycemia - except his is low PROTEIN levels....not sugar levels.... He is not diabetic however.... he has a very HIGH metabolism and he needs to keep high levels of protein in his system to avoid simple partial seizures....

He has been taking several vitamins and supplements and has gained weight for the first time in his life... *he eats like he has a tapeworm but was "blow away" skinny..... now he's filling out and doing great! (Yes, we know he didn't have a tapeworm) 

You are your child's best advocate! Don't let them bully you or tell you about your child! If you don't think its a correct diagnosis, then find another dr... don't take their dribble talking down to you because THEY ARE THE DOCTOR... My son would be a drugged out lump of human life if I listened to them, and we'd never have known WHAT was CAUSING THE SEIZURES! Instead, he is enjoying a happy and healthy life every child should have! 

I will say a prayer for you and your child!

He


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Texas--the brain can run on two fuels--sugar, and ketones.

It has been observed but not well studied that schizophrenics report fewer symptoms when on a 'ketotic' diet--basically, an Atkins-style diet--then when they are eating 'normally'. It may be that the metabolism of the neurons when burning ketones is sufficiently different from when burning sugar that there is a noticable clinical effect. 

Whatever is causing your son's seizures (and some have no discernible cause but seem random), if a ketotic diet makes him better, then your observation is not entirely unique.

That said, there may be some anti-seizure medications that can also help. Have you found a sympathetic doc? You might try searching for the ketone schizophrenia stuff on google scholar to see if you can find articles to back up your diet claims when talking with your doc. It might help convince the doc that you're not imagining things when putting your kid on a low/no sugar diet.

Schizophrenia is totally unrelated to your son's problem except in that it illustrates that diet *can* change neurological symptoms in at least one kind of brain-misfiring. So maybe it can do it for other conditions too.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Matt--you didn't specify--if your kid has a fever during these episodes then I hope you'll ask whether they've ruled out relapsing fever, while continuing your quest to isolate food allergies. Fever would argue for the former (which is allopathically treated with antibiotics), lack of fever would argue for the latter.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

suburbanite.....no fever, EVER, with this. That's is part of the reason I kept ruling out virus. I checked out relapsing fever, actually, but it seemed fever was pretty key, so I disqualified it.

I feel VERY good about the corn allergy. My husband thinks it is a bit over the top, which worries me, since he is usually right about EVERYTHING! I figure it can't hurt to feed him a more healthy diet anyway.....it's been good for me to see just how much yuck we have in our diet. I have been trying to go more natural, as far as doing some organic, starting to grow at home, and just finding more "basic" foods, so I guess this is God's way of "pushing" me to do what I felt He wanted anyway. I feel like if I get this under control, we can keep it under control by just limiting the corn syrup. I did have a friend (she has 2 w/ CF and some pretty serious food allergies) that mentioned she wquldn't change his diet drastically until she had some allergy tests run. I felt like that was more over the top than diet changes. I am still more comfortable with sorting through the foods, but she mentioned that certain foods being cut out/ or introduced may help the symptoms even if it isn't a food allergy, therefore masking something that could be more serious. I did definitely understand her point of the tests giving you proof of the allergy. Anyone have opinions/experience w/ allergists?


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Corn allergy isn't terribly rare, so it is a good experiment to try to rule it out.

You're right, its not relapsing fever without a fever, so allergy is probably the right diagnosis.

Men--its not that they're always right, its that they point out when they're right and say things with authority and confidence.

Corn is only slightly less hard to avoid than wheat gluten, so I hope he grows out of the problem.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I'm pretty sure we are on the track now......yesterday was my bday and DH had made plans to eat at a really nice rest. and have cake w/ family that evening. We let my son have a SMALL amnt of foods he shouldn't have and then we BOTH forgot the Prevacid before dinner. He was sick this morning. Hate that it happened, but kinda feel like it confirmed that we are moving in the right direction. And I think DH needed that!! Anyways, thanks for all the advice, now if anyone can give me ideas on how to chicken, beef, or deer w/o grease, spices, tomato, or corn products! This has been alot tougher than I expected, but I am sure we will ALL be healthier in the long run.


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

matt633 said:


> now if anyone can give me ideas on how to chicken, beef, or deer w/o grease, spices, tomato, or corn products!


You will notice after a while how the food really tastes without all the spices and prefer it. I cannot eat canned soup anymore, way too much salt. I'm the same way with fast food restaurants, too salty and greasy for me. 

Stir fry instantly came to mind. Use sesame seed oil for it or grapeseed oil. Apples add flavor to a stir fry as we get sick of pineapple for something sweet in our stir fry. We'll put fresh garlic and ginger in for spices once in a while, other wise we usually go without any spices. 

Cooked chicken breast on a salad is great. Oranges, apples, nuts, and berries add a lot of flavor to salads. 

Beef, burgers with lettuce, onion, and some avocado. 

Venison, some parts cooked just so still have great flavor and do not need any sauce or spices. 

Veggie soup does not need any spices, either does veggie beef soup, or chicken noodle soup(well, I do add some salt to my chicken noodle soup). Potato soup, black bean soup, carrot soup, etc. 

Just throwing out some suggestions for food. I'm sure others will have more, but I was not sure how bland of a diet you were looking for to begin with. 

Glad to hear you are making some progress.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

Just wanted to update everyone........since we have started the diet and Prevacid, no more vomitting OR diarrhea!!! Praise God!
We actually saw the gastro doc last week and he said take him off the diet as well. (Praise God again.....we can eat pizza!!!!) He says the Prevacid seems to be working, but he doesn't think it is reflux. There is a spot in the tummy that he thinks might be inflammed (don't know what they do about it) and he thinks that may be the problem. We are going through the series of "tests" I wanted: blood, stool, upper GI. Then we are meeting back next Thursday to discuss. Thank you for all your help and prayers....I am starting to feel like a normal person after a whole week of him not being sick!!! Hopefully, though, we will not have to keep him on meds. I'll let everyone know how it goes. Thanks again.


----------

